# Off on Holiday..



## Capt Lightning (Sep 15, 2015)

We've got our bags packed and are off to Lisbon (Portugal, that is).
I've never been to Portugal, though Mrs L  went to Porto with elder daughter in June. We don't use 'package holidays' and we're not ones for lying on the beach, so Lisbon seemed to offer a good variety of culture / history / shopping / sightseeing etc..

Back in a week or so..


----------



## Pappy (Sep 15, 2015)

:bonvoyage::bonvoyage:Enjoy.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2015)

''Tchau''... have a good trip ..enjoy the sun while you can. My friend is Portuguese she  was born and raised in  Lisbon , she hasn't been back for 25 years, she simply can't afford to go....so can you say a big Olá to Portugal from Luciana please... :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 15, 2015)

Smooth sailing and a following sea.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2015)

Bon voyage  CL    Tell us all about it upon your return.  nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 15, 2015)

Turas math dhut/dhuibh!nthego:


----------



## Pam (Sep 15, 2015)

Enjoy!!


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes Capt.
Enjoy very


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 16, 2015)

Have a safe trip and belated Happy Anniversary!!!


----------

